# Lorenzo, Just Turned 16 yo -- ~210lbs



## WRATH

Hello everybody

I'm here thanks to " kennyscot " , who mailed me about a pretty good bodybuilding board

I'm French, I'm 16years and 3months old =, starting bodybuilding about one year and half ago

I started at 125lbs, and I'm today about 210lbs ( I don't know exactly because I don't like to look at my poudageand measurements.)

I train hard and I believe in da animal lifestyle

My goal is to catch Frank McGrath's physique, and try to turn pro.

I'm natural, just taking protein powder and taurine synergy+ (all from Scientec Nutrition, a frenchie Brand)

I hope I'll have good time with you all, and make some good meetings.

Best regards, Lorenzo.


----------



## kennyscot

Hey Lorenzo,

happy to see you here

welcome to you and congrats

K.


----------



## bigmitch69

[email protected]!!

Ha ha, only jossing. Looking good bru.


----------



## LiftHeavy

looking good and thich bro, youll get good help and advice on here top site. Good luck with your goals, eat big, train hard and sleep


----------



## GHS

Looking good for 16 mate. Welcome to the board.

GHS


----------



## curtis

Bad ass IMO..

And I LOL at the big debate on EB forum about you using steriods.

Any tips for teh newbs?


----------



## WRATH

curtis said:


> Bad ass IMO..
> 
> And I LOL at the big debate on EB forum about you using steriods.
> 
> Any tips for teh newbs?


Yeah..to much freaky stupid people on this board, but I like the atmosphere here, I don't think people is like that here

Thanks for your messages guys, I go to sleep now, I m sore

See ya


----------



## WRATH

WRATH said:


> Yeah..to much freaky stupid people on this board, but I like the smell here, I don't think people is like that here
> 
> Thanks for your messages guys, I go to sleep now, I m sore
> 
> See ya


I was talking about the board wich curtis quoted


----------



## Beans

Looking good bro. Stick at it, and ignor people who hate.

There's some fantastic info. on this board.


----------



## heavyweight

How tall are ya mate? Even if u are small and compact you look massive for 16 :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

Amazing results.

Good luck,

J


----------



## ah24

Fukabout mate, looking good for 16


----------



## WRATH

DB said:


> 16? natural or assisted thats damn impressive


I'm natural bro,

And for answer I'm 5'7"


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

looking well keep up the hard work? when are you hoping to step on stage?


----------



## 7367wells

Looking good. Welcome to the board.


----------



## MXD

Immense, future pro if natty..


----------



## Geo

Dam Impressive for a 16yr dude, keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

DB said:


> 16? natural or assisted thats damn impressive


agreed!

good to have you here mate, hope your stay is a long one! :thumb:


----------



## Robbie

I was about 50kg at 16!!!


----------



## W33BAM

WTF?? You're 16...?? mg:

What a bl00dy size of a lad you are for 16! Theres blokes in my gym been training for 5/6 years and haven't grown as big as you!!

You're back and shoulders are HUGE for a lad of 16!

Well done!

Welcome and enjoy the board!


----------



## WRATH

W33BAM said:


> WTF?? You're 16...?? mg:
> 
> What a bl00dy size of a lad you are for 16! Theres blokes in my gym been training for 5/6 years and haven't grown as big as you!!
> 
> You're back and shoulders are HUGE for a lad of 16!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Welcome and enjoy the board!


Thanks a lot 

My back, with my arms are my best part.


----------



## 2001kdy

Look good for 16 y/o welocme to the board. What Federations operate in France have you competed.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I am jealous


----------



## dmcc

Something that's just occurred to me: If people don't believe Lorenzo, I have one name for you - Aaron Langmead (who's on this forum - 19AZA92). And he's only 15.


----------



## SD

16?? you barsteward!!!! right thats it I training triple hard now!!!! lol

SD


----------



## TH0R

Awesome mate, some mighty good genetics there, nice to see a teen so dedicated to something good

Good Luck with your goals mate


----------



## Marczy

You look awsome.... im from hungary im 18 and im 87kg nearly 190 - 200 lbs. I train like an animal too but i want to ask you that from what kind of training can a human grow that much in 1,5 years?  so can you share with us your training plan?

Keep going bro, just think about if you will be 18 ... you definitely gonna look like frank mcgrath XD


----------



## anabolic ant

MaKaVeLi said:


> I am jealous


damn i'm jealous too....you are looking damn good bro...very impressed!!!


----------



## jay_handley

carnt believe ur only 16 yrs old mate.

training for 18 months as well,

very jealous, and impressed


----------



## Tiger81

Hi Lorenzo, you look in great shape and very impressed at your natural status. Stick with it my friend, you are well on your way.


----------



## LN-Vonstroke

Man you look good!!! keep at it bro


----------



## jay_handley

be interesting to post up your work out mate.

cheers jay


----------



## Wardy91

Fair play man good on u!! Only protein v.impressive and only at 16!! Yea workout would be very cool to see!! Take it easy


----------



## iMORE_TEST

welcome to the bored mate, 



 looking big:thumbup1:

wow had to edit this just been looking through his videos on youtube and most the comments are saying r.i.p:S this vid for example:


----------



## T_Woody

iMORE_TEST said:


> welcome to the bored mate,
> 
> 
> 
> looking big:thumbup1:
> 
> wow had to edit this just been looking through his videos on youtube and most the comments are saying r.i.p:S this vid for example:


Ah i see :confused1: dont know whether to beleive it or not? Could be some haters doing it for some reason? Anyone else heard anything on this?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

T_Woody said:


> Ah i see :confused1: dont know whether to beleive it or not? Could be some haters doing it for some reason? Anyone else heard anything on this?


They seem pretty genuine, they said he died of a heart attack:confused1: underlying CVD issues, maybye even from AAS use at a young age? He claimed he was natty so maybye not the case.


----------



## BigDom86

wonder what happened :S

dont know whether its true or not.


----------



## corbuk

Everyone knows that Lorenzo﻿ WAS juicin, and no one cares, so what he isn't natural?


----------



## T_Woody

Seyyed said:


> They seem pretty genuine, they said he died of a heart attack:confused1: underlying CVD issues, maybye even from AAS use at a young age? He claimed he was natty so maybye not the case.


Aye, but nowone knew if he did use AAS or not really? If he did die from CVD issues, gear WILL be blamed for it IMO.. but then again.. he was 16, its not often people at that age have unoticed underlying issues is it? Who knows..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

T_Woody said:


> Aye, but nowone knew if he did use AAS or not really? If he did die from CVD issues, gear WILL be blamed for it IMO.. but then again.. he was 16, its not often people at that age have unoticed underlying issues is it? Who knows..


true, but he posted on virtually every BB forum with a thread like this, he was deff looking for attention imo.


----------



## R84

Isn't this him:

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/Dalorenzo/

According to this he last visited on Dec 29 2009.


----------



## BigDom86

yep thats the guy.

i know there are alot of **** takers on youtube so unsure what to beleive tbh.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

im not sure i read a comment saying he had a heart attack first of december:S guess well have to wait to see if he replys on here,

iv sent him a freind request on facebook


----------



## BigDom86

r84 check his last post on bb.com what was it?


----------



## WRT

I bet he's not dead.


----------



## R84

BigDom86 said:


> r84 check his last post on bb.com what was it?


Strange...I can't check the last forum post, I get an "invalid thread" message.

But, it says on Dec 29 he edited his overall goals field and he updated some of his stats.


----------



## BigDom86

maybe a friend was updating to tell everyone he had passed away? who knows


----------



## iMORE_TEST

my bad i said 1st december, im half sleep, this is one of the comments

vanillastokje (1 day ago) Show Hide -3 Marked as spam Reply | Spam R.I.P﻿ :'[

Lorenzo

2-1-2010


----------



## BigDom86

2nd of january? maybe too much drinking on new years...


----------



## 1bpk

There's no way he's natural

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121341831


----------



## bassmonster

I don't know about anyone else on here but i doubt if he is natural...if he is, good on him but if he isn't then claiming to be is just plain wrong.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

1bpk said:


> There's no way he's natural
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121341831


if scoobys right then theres no way,





 but who knows non of us have proof.


----------



## Guest

WTF..he died?


----------



## Heineken

Juiced to the t1ts, really don't fathom how people can say he's just 'dedicated.'

Regardless though, if he has actually passed I feel for the family.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> WTF..he died?


we have no idea mate according to comments on his youtube videos he passed away 2nd of january 2010 from a heart attack, but this could be some haters starting rumours.


----------



## N3WS

Guys i think his youtubes etc were hacked to sh*t. Not sure though.

But what i do know is that he has a scooter crash a while back. That why he hasnt lifted for a long while.


----------



## T_Woody

Dont know, we will see what happens.. regardless of whether he was juiced or not, he still had a great physique for his age..


----------



## N3WS

I also think it is clearly obvious that he has took something.


----------



## colt24

T_Woody said:


> Dont know, we will see what happens.. regardless of whether he was juiced or not, he still had a great physique for his age..


Great physique maybe, but I don't care what anyone say's . . . roid's make you look better  . Wait till i start, i will be a god ! :laugh:


----------



## Joshua

He is not dead.

J


----------



## BigDom86

why is it obvious he has taken something? i know guys bigger who are natural. im sure alot of guys do. some people need to stop being so green


----------



## Ak_88

At 16 years old though Dom?


----------



## iMORE_TEST

BigDom86 said:


> why is it obvious he has taken something? i know guys bigger who are natural. im sure alot of guys do. some people need to stop being so green


people are asuming it because of the short space if you look at his journal, before and after pic huge gains within such short space, and acording to scooby 10lbs of pure muscle is around the max you can gain within a year naturaly (hardgainers)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7dlrupsBWw.


----------



## BigDom86

maybe not at 16, but 17, 18 yeah. maybe he has very good genetics? im sure someone like kevin levrone looked great in his teens before starting gear? who knows. i dont like to point fingers as ive had fingers pointed at me ever since i started training.


----------



## SK-XO

Tbh, if hes on gear he needs to just admit. If not then fair play. I don't think it matters if he's on gear or not, defo good results for a 16 y.o. Keep at it.


----------



## JUICERWALES

Not being funny, but i've seen this guy on a different board, a teen body building one infact, this was about a year and a half, maybe 2 years ago, and he was '16' then. IMO this profile that's been created is a fake, the boy was in wicked shape on the teen bodybuilding forum too, but these are just the same photo's from when i seen him 2 years ago, surely he would have taken new ones by now.


----------



## WRT

Who cares if he's lying, it doesn't concern anyone on here.


----------



## LittleChris

People like to assume he is taking something. Gives them an excuse as to why they haven't progressed anywhere near his rate. Jealousy pure and simple.


----------



## JUICERWALES

JUICERWALES said:


> Not being funny, but i've seen this guy on a different board, a teen body building one infact, this was about a year and a half, maybe 2 years ago, and he was '16' then. IMO this profile that's been created is a fake, the boy was in wicked shape on the teen bodybuilding forum too, but these are just the same photo's from when i seen him 2 years ago, surely he would have taken new ones by now.


----------



## BigDom86

whats your point juicerwales? maybe you should focus on your training and taking gear etc to try and get anywhere near where this lorenzo guy is.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

BigDom86 said:


> whats your point juicerwales? maybe you should focus on your training and taking gear etc to try and get anywhere near where this lorenzo guy is.


 x2.


----------



## JUICERWALES

BigDom86 said:


> whats your point juicerwales? maybe you should focus on your training and taking gear etc to try and get anywhere near where this lorenzo guy is.


i'm saying this guy is more than likely not who he says he is?

but hey if you want to be a pr**k, be my guest.


----------



## BigDom86

mate in no way am i being a pr**k. im simply stating the obvious. dont take my post as offensive im just being realistic


----------



## JUICERWALES

BigDom86 said:


> mate in no way am i being a pr**k. im simply stating the obvious. dont take my post as offensive im just being realistic


Not stating the obvious AT ALL. I do focus on my training, you don't even know who I am? in no way at all am I jealous of this Lorenzo, infact I think "good on him", My post was merely saying how I thought this profile claiming to BE HIM is fake.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

juice or no juice, no one has to admit to anything they dont want to its not against the law to have to tell people your juicing or not alot of people choose to deny it, but how did the subject change from weather he has past away or to to "hes juicing".


----------



## Nutz01

At 16 Natural test is so rampant i'm sure training hard and eating well would yeald the same results.

Wish i was 16 again.


----------



## Ak_88

You're an optimistic one Nutz thats for sure.


----------



## Nutz01

Ak_88 said:


> You're an optimistic one Nutz thats for sure.


Oh yes!


----------



## LittleChris

Ak_88 said:


> You're an optimistic one Nutz thats for sure.


Wish I was 16 as well :whistling:


----------



## nothing2fear

...vid I just seen showing 15 - 16...


----------



## dmcc

His last post on Facebook was just 6 hours ago. So that's one point taken care of.

His DOB on Facebook is also given as October 1992.


----------



## jonnybinthemix




----------



## dmcc

Must be more than one Lorenzo Becker on FB as the one I'm looking at has a different profile photo and has just been to see Avatar.


----------



## jonnybinthemix

Same guy, this is just a pic off another BB Forum that I saw, probably an old one.. but thought it may be of interest since he admits in this one that he's given up BB'ing and it was just a 'period'


----------



## dmcc

How old is your screen grab?


----------



## Heineken

Nutz01 said:


> At 16 Natural test is so rampant i'm sure training hard and eating well would yeald the same results.
> 
> Wish i was 16 again.


Yeah when I was 16 I did some curls and shyte, my rampant test only got me to half Lorenzo's size though. If only I had this dedication that everyone speaks of. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

does anyone actually care?


----------



## colt24

Dan said:


> does anyone actually care?


No, I hope the French [email protected] die's.

:beer:


----------



## big

Dan said:


> does anyone actually care?


He a bit old for you then mate? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

big said:


> He a bit old for you then mate? :whistling:


your old enough to be my dad and ive seen your bum, so no.


----------



## warren

gear or not , i hope he is well. always a shame to loose a life.


----------



## JUICERWALES

who the hell says he's dead any way


----------



## jonnybinthemix

colt24 said:


> No, I hope the French [email protected] die's.
> 
> :beer:


No love for that!


----------

